
The most under-taught skill in machine learning - dwighttk
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-most-under-taught-skill-in-machine-learning-f5f7c03d1b8e?curator=MediaREDEF
======
dwighttk
saved you a click:

>How will the results of your model be delivered to the end user? There’s a
knowledge gap here.

